# Can I run OSX on my PC?



## Razorcane (Feb 19, 2009)

I have this iATKOS disc thing however the installation freezes at like 3-5%...I've checked the requirements and I meet all of them. I don't know what the problem is. I'm just so sick of Windows.


----------



## Lone Stranger (Jan 15, 2008)

This question gets asked all too frequently on this forum. It is against the End User License Agreement which you should have read before you tried to install it. (or is that part not showing on the disc?) That is all I'm going to say since it is against the *rules of this forum* to assist in such illegal activities.
I'm not sure what this iATKOS thing is..........never mind. I just Googled it. Looks very much illegal to me.

Edit: If you're sick of Windows and you want to be legal check out Linux.


----------



## Razorcane (Feb 19, 2009)

It's illegal? I thought Apple made it available for PCs, as long as they have the required hardware?

I knew iATKOS was illegal but I own a copy of Leopard 10.5 and I was disappointed because I couldn't install it. So I'm not doing anything completely illegal. Sorry for the bother though.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Razorcane said:


> It's illegal? I thought Apple made it available for PCs, as long as they have the required hardware?
> 
> I knew iATKOS was illegal but * I own a copy of Leopard 10.5* and I was disappointed because I couldn't install it. So I'm not doing anything completely illegal. Sorry for the bother though.


If you own a copy of the disc that you bought in the store then the EULA will be printed on the back. If you had read that, you would have already known you can't install it legally on a non Apple-labeled computer. So either you don't have a legal copy of the disc, or you never read the EULA. In either case, a simple search of the forums would have told you it's illegal, since this questions is asked ALL the time on here.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Almost makes one think there ought to be a sticky or something.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing thread. Since the EULA of O/S prohibits this kind of install we cannot assist you with installing it on non-Apple computer.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Lone Stranger said:


> This question gets asked all too frequently on this forum. It is against the End User License Agreement which you should have read before you tried to install it. (or is that part not showing on the disc?) That is all I'm going to say since it is against the *rules of this forum* to assist in such illegal activities.
> I'm not sure what this iATKOS thing is..........never mind. I just Googled it. Looks very much illegal to me.
> 
> Edit: If you're sick of Windows and you want to be legal check out Linux.


I've also edited your post that contained just a little bit too much information.


----------

